# Floor  Drains  In  Mech.  Rooms  &  Other  Spaces



## north star (Mar 12, 2018)

*= = >*

Greetings to all !

I am seeking input as to how your jurisdiction handles Floor Drains
in Mechanical or Electrical Rooms.......Typically, in Restrooms
there are Trap Primers installed.

I have a project where the Military Bldg. owner is installing a
high security vault, 11' x 9' sq. ft., plus a Floor Drain.

*QUESTION # 1:*  Do you require ALL trap seals to be protected
from drying out  [  RE:  `12 IPC, Section 1002.4   ] ?

*QUESTION # 2:*  If you answered "No" to Question # 1, do those
trap seals ever dry out ?

*QUESTION # 3:*  If you answered "Yes" to Question # 1, how are
the trap seals protected ?

Thanks for your input !

*< = =*


----------



## steveray (Mar 12, 2018)

They do dry out.....Town Hall bathrooms do it all the time....I think they have some type of
mechanical flapper now, but trap primer more common...


----------



## north star (Mar 12, 2018)

*= = >*

Thanks ***steveray*** !

While the trap primers are [ typically ] considered to be the
most common, ...ProVent makes one kind of a waterless Trap
Seal.






I am curious as to how others are addressing this Code requirement.

*< = =*


----------



## Keystone (Mar 12, 2018)

The seal will dry out. Trap Gaurd is how we handle it.

An old way of dealing with a floor drain that was installed as emergency only was to pour vegetable oil within but this was when workers stayed with a job for most of there career and took pride in the job & maintenance.


----------



## JBI (Mar 13, 2018)

While the IPC provides a few options for maintaining a water seal, at an older Town Hall I once worked in we simply told the janitor to use more water when washing the bathroom floors to insure the trap stayed full.


----------



## mp25 (Mar 14, 2018)

My state plumbing code (IL) provides 3 methods (code updated in 2014):
1. addition of vegetable oil
2. deep seal trap (8" max) - takes longer to evaporate
3. Automatic Trap Primer


----------



## SRK_Mech (Mar 14, 2018)

I do code review for NJ, NY State and NY City:
Question #1 then 3: Yes. Trap primers.
I noticed that janitors are using Swiffer instead of a mop and a bucket of water. No wonder why these rooms smell so bad.


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 22, 2018)

Love you guys, so much knowledge shared but not always transmitted.

Thank you


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 22, 2018)

north star said:


> *= = >*
> 
> Thanks ***steveray*** !
> 
> ...



*2015 IPC;
Section 1002.4* has been expanded to cover two additional types of trap seal protection devices and to distinguish between the different types of water-supplied trap seal protection devices.

The latest trap seal protection device is for floor drains only and utilizes a specially designed and tested insert below the floor drain strainer plate. When water runs into the floor drain, the insert allows the water to pass and then closes to significantly reduce evaporation of the trap seal.

*1002.4.1 Trap Seal Protection*. Trap seals of emergency floor drain traps and traps subject to evaporation shall be protected by one of the methods in Sections 1002.4.1.1 through 1002.4.1.4.
*1002.4.1.1 Potable Water Supplied Trap Seal Primer Valve.* A potable water supplied trap seal primer valve shall supply water to the trap.
Water supplied trap seal primer valves shall conform to ASSE 1018. The discharge pipe from the trap seal primer valve shall connect to the trap above the trap seal on the inlet side of the trap.
*1002.4.1.2 Reclaimed or Gray Water Supplied Trap Seal Primer Valve*.
A reclaimed or gray water supplied trap seal primer valve shall supply water to the trap. Water supplied trap seal primer valves shall conform to ASSE 1018. The quality of reclaimed or gray water supplied to trap seal primer valves shall be in accordance with the requirements of the manufacturer of the trap seal primer valve. The discharge pipe from the trap seal primer valve shall connect to the trap above the trap seal on the inlet side of the trap.
*1002.4.1.3 Waste Water Supplied Trap Primer Device.* A waste water supplied trap primer device shall supply water to the trap. Waste water supplied trap primer devices shall conform to ASSE 1044. The discharge pipe from the trap seal primer device shall connect to the trap above the trap seal on the inlet side of the trap.
*1002.4.1.4 Barrier Type Trap Seal Protection Device.* A barrier type trap seal protection device shall protect the floor drain trap seal from evaporation. Barrier type floor drain trap seal protection devices shall conform to ASSE 1072. The devices shall be installed in accordance with the manufacturer’s instructions.



JBI said:


> While the IPC provides a few options for maintaining a water seal, at an older Town Hall I once worked in we simply told the janitor to use more water when washing the bathroom floors to insure the trap stayed full.



Same here in all cases where they have maintenance personnel.


----------

